# fluval 405 external cannister filter



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi
After reading lots of threads, i have come to the conclusion that these filters are not good for SW tanks, but as i have one and have no sump, could i run it with live rock only, if so would this be beneficial for my tank or would it create alot of nitrates still. How often should i clean the cannister.

Would it be a good idea to add some filter wool over top tray in the filter and change it weekly.
thanks


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hard to answer not knowing your specs.

I went from a HOB, to a Fluval to a sump all with in a month lol Just save yourself the trouble and make a sump. You can find a cheap tank on craigslist then go to Lowes and have them cut some acrylic to your desired specs. In your sump you can keep extra liverock/live sand as well as cheatomorpha to help with nitrates. Plus you can keep your heater in the sump, lose the fluval hoses which will make your display look a lot cleaner and nicer.


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi
i can't afford a sump yet, maybe in a few months but what is craiglist
thanks


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

where are you from? if youre not from america and instead from the UK like me we dont have craigslist lol, try ebay or local adverts


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm from Birmingham, UK
now i know why i didn't know what craiglist was..
thanks
We get alittle wiser everyday


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

You don't? I cans ee posts from the UK on there. Are you sure?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I think London has a craigslist but otherwise its never been heard of here. Hence why we all use the local papers or ebay lol.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Canisters get a bad wrap I ran one for years with on problem. It all depends on how well you take care of it. Having a sump is the best way to go, but lets face it everybody isn't setup to have one. If for some reason I had to go back to a canister. The fluval 405 would be it.


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

thanks, i have been changing the fibre wool every week, and i am only carring live rock and carbon it.. i love the power it shifts litres at..
thanks


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

harpster50 said:


> thanks, i have been changing the fibre wool every week, and i am only carring live rock and carbon it.. i love the power it shifts litres at..
> thanks


I don't know if you'll have Chemi pure across the pond or not but if you do, I would suggest adding a bag or two. Chemi Pure Elite is what I used in two of the baskets. What size is this tank?


----------

